# Basil, Max, Tumnus, Lucy & Friends



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought I would start yet another Blog for 2008. For anyone interested in the previous lengthly blogs:

Haley's Warren 2006

Haley's Warren 2007

I currently have four bunnies of my own, two that Im "fostering"for Midwest Rabbit Rescue, and one I just took in from a woman who could no longer care for him.

First, my bunnies:

Basil, a tort dutch,is my heart bunny and the most loving and gentle bunny in the whole world. Basil will be eight in May and Ive had him for six years now. He was my first house bunny and opened my eyes to the wonderful world of rabbits.







Basil is bonded to Max, a chocolate brown dutch, and they are soulmates and best friends. When I originally brought Max home I thought he was a girl. It took us over a year to bond them but they are inseparable now. Max will be five this year. Like Basil, Max is also very sweet and loving. Max has no front teeth- he went through a very tough year in 2006 when he almost died from a tooth root abscess and multiple complications in the form of breathing problems. Hes such a little fighter; he's the strongest and bravest bunny Ive ever met.






Best Friends:






Mr. Tumnus was my third bunny whom I rescued from living in the woods near my parent's house. He was starved and covered in ticks- it took us weeks to catch the little stinker. Mr. Tumnus is a broken tort lionhead and we think he's around three years old. Mr. Tumnus is very sweet, but evasive around humans. He only wants to hang out on his terms. He loves to pose for pictures though, its crazy!






Lucy, a netherland dwarf, came into my life via a post on the forum here. Lucy was in a high kill dog/cat shelter a few hours from me. I had planned on saving her and fostering her for Midwest, but she stole my heart (and Mr. Tumnus's) and was here to stay. Lucy can be very sweet but hates other bunnies with a passion and will bite and chase both Tumnus and I if she smells another bunny around. Shes spunky and full of personality.






The Happy Couple:






Now for my foster boys:

Max aka Maximus, Max 2.0, Biggie Max is an agouti german lop whocame from another RO member who could no longer care for him due to allergies. He's a big lover and a big goof. Hes more like a dog than a bunny:






He likes to visit Basil sometimes:






Nigel is a tort dutch who was one of the "Chicago Five" I helped transport from Chicago ACS to Michigan. They were all scheduled to be euthanized before Midwest stepped in to help. Nigel is a very sweet young boy but hates other boy bunnies and will bite if he smells them!

EDIT: Nigel has a home with a big NZW girlfriend and an awesome human slave!






And lastly, I recently took in a tort lionhead named Kirby from my neighbor who no longer had the time to care for him. Hes a very sweet young boy, around one year old, but very hyper. He was neutered last week so hopefully will settle down soon!

EDIT: Kirby found a home with a wonderful woman, Karen, who is also a member of this forum. He is so spoiled and so loved- he pals around with their golden retriever and terrorizes her two lop girls.






More pictures to come soon! :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

Whoopee! New blog All your buns are gorgeous Haley -they are so adorable. I can't wait for more pictures... and whats this about *fosters* ?


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin2:Its a running joke around here because "foster" bunnies never seem to leave! Im an hour from the shelter so no one ever gets to meet them when theyre here- but theyre both so special I dont want them to have to be at the shelter. Its quite a dilemma


----------



## cheryl (Mar 11, 2008)

Your guys are as precious as ever Haley...but i'm in love with biggie Max..i have been ever since i seen his picture ages ago...he looks so adorable:inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2008)

Its so nice to see your new blog....I know you're busy but I hope you'll have time to share more photos.

I remember Max's rough year- I'm so glad he's doing better and still with you.

I gotta say - I think Kirby is just adorable....I halfway hope you wind up keeping him so I can continue to see more pictures.

Peg


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 11, 2008)

You have such an adorable clan.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2008)

Haley, great new blog. All your Babies are so adorable. 

I LOVE Biggie Max.:heartbeat::heartbeat:

I didn't realize it took you a year to bond Basil & Max they are so cute together.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I should clarify, Susan, it didnt take us a year to actually bond Basil and Max. We had Max for about a year and then bonded them over the summer. Actual bonding took about 2 months, working with them 3-4 hours a week.

I have just a few pics to post:

Tumnus and Lucy in the sun:






Lucy on guard and Tumnus napping in his favorite spot:






I have lots more to come soon!


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2008)

I also took a few cute pics of the Kirbster. He snuggled with me in bed!





















Isnt he handsome?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 15, 2008)

I love Kirby - but how do you keep the bunnies from destroying that bed? Tiny loved to chew stuff like that....not sure if Zeus would be good or not...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2008)

Tumnus in his widdle bed is SO cute! :hearts:


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha which bed, Peg? My bed (with the down comforter that I always photograph them in) or the pet bed Tumnus uses?

The key with the pet bed is to put a slit in the bottom and take the stuffing out of the bottom so its just fabric. They wont lay on it if it has the stuffing in it-they just try to push it around! Tumnus is the only bunny I have who wont pee in the pet bed and will actually sleep in it. Lucy peed in it once and I swear Tumnus told her off bc she hasnt done it since!

As for my bed- theyre so good when they come to snuggle! Im lucky I guess to have very well behaved bunnies most of the time.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness that little Kirby is a cute little boy :inlove:he looks so sweet....ohh and i just love that picture of Tumnus in his little bed...he looks so cute sitting in there all snuggy 

Cheryl


----------



## Kamaor (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh Haley, I think Handsome Kirby needs to come to Traverse City. He could hang out with my G girls. He is too too cute! I have always wanted a lionhead.:bunnyheart


Karen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2008)

He looks like he's gelled his hair


----------



## Kamaor (May 9, 2008)

Haley, we need a bunny photo fix.:bunny18 it's been too loooong since we've seen the little cuties!!!


----------



## Haley (May 11, 2008)

Aww I know, I have been slacking! Its been crazy here getting the girlies spayed, trying to arrange for Amber to get to her new home etc.

I'll try and get some new pics soon. Everyone is doing great!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 11, 2008)

Haley, Your buns are so adorable! Mr Tumnus is the cutest bun ever :inlove:

Kirby is adorable, he looks just like a little lion :heartsI passed on a lionhead like that a while back and I could kick myself now everytime I see one. Maybe someday....


----------



## luvthempigs (May 11, 2008)

It's a good thing I can't drive to your house cause I would so have to rabbitnap Kirby


----------



## Haley (May 11, 2008)

haha yeah you definitely cant drive here Kirby looks so funny now- hes shedding like crazy, so much so he's bald in some areas!


----------



## ChandieLee (May 26, 2008)

I just sat and looked through your blog and I have to say that Mr. Tumnus is seriously one of the most adorable buns! :inlove: And I just watched the first Narnia movie today, and that's when I realized where you got his name from, heh. :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

More piccies needed Haley :biggrin2:um and Kirby was really wanting to come to Scotland


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

Oh Haley seriously cute buns and photos! I must say Basil & Max very much look like the a soulmate couple however; Lucy & Tummos look like the "odd couple" (I'm not judging here - lol) but I must say I truly fell in love with your foster Maximus - he does look like some silly looking dog! A last but not least tort and Nigel look to be characters of their own.. How much fun your home must be!

And I agree w/Polly more Pics!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 16, 2008)

*Haley*

*PICTURES *

*please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Susan*


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

I LOVE the picture of Tumnus and Lucy in the sun, oh my gosh they make the cutest couple .

Max 2.0 is huge :shock:, really...huge! Amazing how you think a bunny is quite small until you see it sitting next to another bunny.


----------



## Kamaor (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Haley! Kirby wants to see pictures of his old house mates!




Anybunnies out there? Hey guy's I gots a big doggie friend here. She's fun to pick on! She was sleeping this weekend and I snuck behind her and started pulling on the fur between her toes! LOL It was so funny it made her twitchy, when she finially woke up and looked at me I pretended it wasn't ME! She's so fun!:bunny17::roflmao: So :bunnieskissto all my bunny buds and :bunnyhug::bunnieskissyou too Haley.

Kirby the Lion King checking out!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 17, 2008)

Haley, I love your blog - especially your dutch boys. And Tumnus. And Lucy. And the fosters. And everyone. Only one thing could make it better...more pictures! Hop to it! Ha ha!

I really do love your bunnies. They're some of my faves on the forum.


----------



## Haley (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww thanks guys, youre sweet.

Ive been so busy lately I havent taken a whole lot of pics, but here are a few I havent shared yet:

Lets start off with everyone's favorite, Mr. Tumnus, caught doing what he does best these days, napping:






Tumnus is ready for his close up.....ready, but not happy:






Soaking up some sun:






Looking quite disturbed:






Full on snooze:






Chillin with his girlie:

"Cant we get any privacy around here?":






Having some fun together:






Some dutch duo pics to come soon! :dutch:rabbithop


----------



## Haley (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww theres my Kirby boy! Im so glad to hear he's doing well. I miss the little fluffball!

And Michelle, yes Biggie Max is a cutie, isnt he?! He is such a big goofball, he always keeps us laughing!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG Haley Mr Tumus is so darn cute. Gosh he's so relaxed in those pictures. His lady friend is really pretty too. Don't tell The Dutchess I said that though she's still broken hearted that he found a new girlfriend.

Looking forward to more pictures. Biggy Max too please, i totaly love :heartbeat:that bunny.

Susan:running bunny:weee:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha...Mr Tumnus is gorgeous....i love the close up picture...he look's quite annoyed lol.....oh and i just love it when bunnies will find that nice warm sunny spot and just plonk themselves down...mine do it all the time...well not much at the moment because it's winter.


----------



## maomaochiu (Jun 20, 2008)

It is ALWAYS so relaxing and sweet to see your buns... they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2008)

Now some of the dutch duo, Basil and Max:

Snuggling in bed:






Treats, mommy?






Mommies little piggies:






My now healthy and beautiful Max:






Giving Daddy kisses:






Basil and I, doing what we do best:






My alarm clock, aka Max, waits impatiently for breakfast (look at that face)!:







I'll try to get some of BiggieMax soon! He's been hibernating a lot since the house is cooler in his area downstairs


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2008)

Haley Beautiful pictures. Gosh those 2 are so darn adorable.

Hey do you have those Doggie Steps too? We got them for Buttercup as we were worried about him jumping down from the sofa. He looks so cute going up and down them.

Looking forward to more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Susan :hug:

Yes, Basil and Max love their doggie stairs. I bought them cheap at Walgreens (like $10) so Basil could get up and down from the bed easier. They are great- I only wish each step was wider since they cant really run up them the way dogs can.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 21, 2008)

You know what, I think I'm in love with Basil. I mean Max is adorable as well, but Basil just tugs at my heartstrings in a way that's just...I don't even know! I love him.

Your pics are great and your buns are all so cute. I want them all.

:inlove:


----------



## Alexah (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad I looked at the first page of your blog again because if I hadn't I would've missed the absolutely fabulous Lucy and Tumnus. And that would've been one heckuva sad day.

I'll say it again:

:inlove:


----------



## ChandieLee (Jun 21, 2008)

> Full on snooze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 22, 2008)

Hehehe, look at that expression! Awww


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome pics, Haley!

Frame these!:











:inlove:


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 22, 2008)

So darn cute!! We love the little piggies picture, and the full on snooze picture. 

Biggie Max pictures now please.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 22, 2008)

Haley, Your pictures are great! I honestly don't know which one I like the best 

I have been trying to think of what I can cover a wooden ramp with (I always just wrap a towel or throw rug around it) I see your stairs are covered with fleece, great idea :goodjob


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2008)

We got a dutch thanks to you. Seriously we owe you. I look at her and I want to cry. Shes all mine.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 23, 2008)

You've got a lot of carabiners there! 
Thanks for the new pics of the dutch boys. I love them!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 25, 2008)

Hailey, those are awesome pics! Your dutch duo are amazingly adorable...All of your bunners are! :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Alexah, Basil is a very special bunny. He's my snuggle boy and will just lay in bed with me for hours. 

And Missyscove, I have to have all those clips on Lucy and Mr. Tumnus's condo because Lucy is so tiny she can get out if I dont lock it up tight!

I took some Biggie Max pics last night so I'll try to post them later. Nigel is staying for few weeks with his Aunt Denise (a friend of mine who loves bunnies but cant technically have them at her appt) so he escaped the pictures this time


----------



## trailsend (Jun 25, 2008)

Just checking in on all the new pictures! I love all the snuggle bunny pictures - too adorable.


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a funny video to share! Turn your volume down first..Im really loud for some reason :?





Isnt he adorable? I love my little Max For those of you who dont know, Max almost died last year from a huge tooth root abscess that severely effected his breathing. He has no front teeth now, but as you can see he does just fine.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh Haley i just loved all the new pictures...they are so adorable..and that video of Max is just so sweet...i love it when bunnies sit like that...when i see mine do it i'm alway's going 'awww your so sweet lil bunny' 



This picture is just so sweet







Cheryl


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2008)

Haley, can you give Max an extra special nose rub from me?
Thanks.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 30, 2008)

You said Biggie Max is a German lop? What is that? I've never heard of that breed.:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheryl, I love that picture too. Basil and Max take such good care of eachother.

Missyscove: I will definintely give Max lots of kisses and nose pats from you when I get home 

Tonyshuman:I cantfind much info on them, but here's a website with some good stuff: http://www.nationalgermanlopclub.co.uk/index.html


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 30, 2008)

Huh, that's interesting. How do you know he's a German lop as opposed to Mini or French? I would figure that it's a rare breed in the states, so it would take some real detective work!


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

Good question! I guess Im not really sure thats what he is. Just looking at lots of pics of lops I assumed he was German bc he's too big tobea mini, who are usually between 3-4 lbs. He weighs about8 lbs and his head is more blunt. His ears looked a lot shorter than the French Lop. I guess I should ask someone like Pam who would know more


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Haley, where are Biggy Max's pictures?

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Haley, where are Biggy Max's pictures?



Theyre coming 

I needed some cheering up so I uploaded a video I took of Basil and Max last week. Its not often Basil gets too worked up so this is rare footage. This is as close as he comes to binkying at his old age.

Try not too get dizzy. This is Basil and Max in Technicolor 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eihWtCJVN8Q&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2008)

Haley, I love both vids! The babies are just precious and beautiful! I lvoe them and need more vids, haha!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 1, 2008)

I love those videos!! Especially the big Basil nose on the camera in the less-active one! They seem like such sweet, happy bunnies, and they don't act like they're old! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2008)

Haley I just LOVE your new avitar. Can you post that picture of Mr Tumnus so I can see it big and print it for The Dutchess.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you guys liked the video! The other one I did about a year ago and I just love it (although I wish my room would have been cleaner lol).

Susan, that pic is on the previous page of this blog (pg 1). I just love the pics of him so relaxed!

As promised, here are some Biggie Max photos. He came up for some snuggles with me last night


----------



## missyscove (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the new video!
and the Biggie Max pictures, though I still prefer the dutchies.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2008)

Haley, I just:heartbeat: LOVE:heartbeat: Biggie Max. He looks so loveable and cuddly.

How much does he weigh? He looks enormous compared to all your others, in a good way though. 

Gosh I'd love to see him and Tumnus together in a picture.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

He weighs about 8 lbs I think. He does look huge compared to all my other little buns. I could try for a Biggie and Tumnus pic. I think Tumnus hatesBiggie Maxthough bc Biggie comes upstairs all the time andstealsTumnus and Lucy's food from the container that is stored right outside their pen. lol


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww, Biggie Max is my favourite, AWW! What a big, sweet boy!  Does he have some french lop in him maybe? 

Give everyone a kiss on the nose from me!


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

Spring, I posted in the Rabbitry and I think the consensus was he might be a German/French mix or else a very small French Lop. Regardless, he's adorable!

I have a few more pics to share:

Tumnus doing his snail impression (he must have saw the pics of Pebbles doing the same):







Lucy, disgusted with me for interrupting her snuggle time with Tumnus:






This is Tumnus's idea of a pillow. Looks comfy, eh?






More dirty looks (sometimes I think he thinks I cant see him when he's behind this):






Tumnus, being forced to hang out with me (can you tell he's not happy?):






Tumnus watches "The Hills":


----------



## RabbitWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh, so cute :inlove:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

You're getting such dissapproving looks in that last picture!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

Tumnus and Lucy are such beautiful, happy rabbits. :bunnyheart


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

Timmy's glad to see pictures of his little look a like.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 8, 2008)

Mr. Tumnus sure does look disapproving in that last shot. You must of interupted his favorite show. And the pillow...ouch! Love the pics.


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2008)

I have some new pics to share! I took the buns outside a few weeks ago and they had so much fun!

Biggie Max:






Hiding:






Being a big baby:






Little Max testing out the IKEA pet tent (it meets his approval):
















Basil just being beautiful:






So regal:






Max and Basil having fun in the sun:
















I have some funny vidoes to upload as well


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2008)

Haley great pictures. I want Biggy Max:heartbeat:. LOL

I got 2 of those pet tents too, I paid $3.99 each, they wereon sale . Buttercup sleeps in his, Wilbur & Jackie try to destroy theirs. 

Where's Mr Tumnus?

Does Biggy Max get along with Max and Basil?

Susan:bunny18


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, Haley, thanks for sharing those pics:inlove:! I love them all! 

Biggle Max is adorable! Nice to see new pics of all the bunners.:thumbup


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 16, 2008)

They are all adorable. They seem to love that tent. I have to get to IKEA and get one of those pet tents. What a bargain!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 16, 2008)

Those pictures of Max and his tent are just precious! I have a similar toy for my cats and the rabbits couldn't care less about it. Sometimes Fey will jump in for a little bit but otherwise it's ignored. Still worth it, it's probably Eve's second favorite toy ever.


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Susan, I'll have some Tumnus pics to come. Although he doesnt go outside- I think he has post traumatic stress disorder from living in the wild. He gets very scared outdoors.

And yes, Biggie Max gets along with Basil and Max. He comes and snuggles with them sometimes. Although Little Max isnt so convinced he likes him- he will chase him out of the room sometimes (little does Biggie Max know Little Max has no teeth to bite him with )

I want to get a few more tents- they are awesome! 

Heres some funny videos:

First, Max trying to think outside the box (or just get outside the box) :





And this one is really cute. Please ignore the peanut gallery


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww look at Biggie Max. How is he feeling?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2008)

Gosh all your Babies are Adorable. But I really want Biggy Max. I'm going to come visit you one of these days and leave with one Big Hunk of a Bunny. You won't know till I'm long gone cause I'll bring a big stuffed Bunny and put it where MY Biggy Max usually sleeps. 

Hugs 

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 16, 2008)

Those videos are just too cute! You're so lucky to have three boys that get along, even if Biggy Max isn't fully part of the group.

Talk about toothless acts of aggression from Little Max!


----------



## Evey (Aug 17, 2008)

aw, I love the new pics and vids I really want a pet tent now, haha!

-Kathy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2008)

Haley, Chris saw pictures of your Babies for the first time last night, he said they are so ADORABLE. He didn't realize you had so many.

Susan


----------



## myheart (Aug 17, 2008)

This is the first time I am taking a look at your blog andI wish I would have looked sooner because Basil is now on my bunny-nabbing list. He is so spry for eight and would make a great Patrick look-alike. (The photo of him with the greens sticking out of his mouth is great.) I love all of your photos and videos. Biggie Max bonking on the tent was priceless. Your bunnies are so beautiful and precious!!!! Congrats on finding a great group to share your life with. 

Give them extra nose-rubs for me! 

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww look at Biggie Max. How is he feeling?



Thanks Alicia. I forgot he had bad gas when we last spoke. He gets really bad for about a week and just when Im ready to get him to the vets he comes out of it. Im so lucky simethicone, metacam and belly rubs seem to do the trick every time!

Susan, you can come take Biggie Max anytime. He and Daisy Mae would make a beautiful couple  I love him but I feel bad bc I dont have a lot of time for him and Nigel (who are both in my downstairs living room).

Myheart, Patrick does remind me a lot of Basil. Theyre both lazy snuggle bunnies 

Oh and I'll have some Tumnus pics to come soon 

Haley


----------



## swanlake (Aug 18, 2008)

all i have to say is max is one handsome bunny!


----------



## Ivory (Aug 18, 2008)

Because of your two beautiful Dutches, I want a Dutch bunny army now. Of all colors. Harlequin, orange, yellow, tort, etc. Everything whether it is a show color or not. Just a bunch of Dutches (that look like Dutches.)

Pink Dutch, too. We should make a pink Dutch.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2008)

Haley we need some updated photos.

PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree and when are you sending Lucy?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2008)

New Tumnus pics?!:weee:


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of me, guys. Things have been so crazy for me this semester- Im trying to be on when I can! Any free time I have I try to spend with the buns instead of being on the computer 

Lets see if I have some pics I havent posted yet. This blog has been severely neglected in 2008!

Here'sone I had from when I last went down to Midwest.This isme and my girl Latte at Midwest. Most of you remember I fostered Latte and her sister Mocha for a few months last year. Unfortunately, they are still at the shelter.Latte got a pedicure that day and a nice brushing-Im trying to get her all pretty so a nice family wants to take her home 






Next, the three stages of Mr. Tumnus:

1. "Yes, I'll pose for one picture"...






2. "I said, 'ONE picture!'"






3. "Go away..this is your final warning!"






And last but not least, some of Tumnus napping. This iswhatI feel like doing when I get home these days


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 1, 2008)

So much for me to catch up on!! Great new pictures. That Tumnus... how can one bunny have so much personality written all over his fuzzy little face. Love it!! Great nap pictures. I never knew he had a little black tuft on his tail! How cute (and unexpected)!


PS: I think you need to make another trip up here to visit!! Oh - and bring Tumnus. 


Nad


----------



## myheart (Oct 1, 2008)

Awe.... Wook at his wittle wips... Too darn cute!!!!!How can you stand him and his cuteness?!!! 






***must remember to add Tumnus pics to personal "RO bunny pics" file on laptop***

myheart


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, Mike and I know how lucky we are to have found this rare little bunny and to be graced with his presence! Hes so beautiful and so unique! 

Nad, here's abetter shotof his markings (although this was when we first found him and his fur was coming in- the stripe on his back is a bitlonger now). He has the vertical stripe down his back and then a little dot on the top of his tail that you see when his tail is down. Its so cool bc when he's running away its an exclamation point!






And yes, we need to get together soon! I want to have an RO get-together sometime for our Midwest/Ontario people!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2008)

I love all the new pics Haley!!! Tumnus is more adorable than ever. I love the picture of youtoo - you're so gorgeous~!

How is Midwest doing? I've been curious as to what they have done with their Zootoo award.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2008)

YAY TUMNUS ON MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 1, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its so cool bc when he's running away its an exclamation point!



That is SO tumnus!! Haha. I could just imagine his little foot flicks punctuated with an exclamation mark.



Nadia


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 1, 2008)

Love the new pics. Mr. Tumnus is quite the sleeping beauty!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2008)

How come you have the cutest rabbits Haley?

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How is my Lucy?


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for asking, Alicia. :hug:

Princess Lucy is doing well. She keeps getting visits from the big goofball Biggie Max (he runs upstairs to right near her pen bc thats where I keep their food container- he pulls the lid off and chows down) and she hates that! Other than that shes doing quite well. Shes such a little princess- she bosses Tumnus around so much (poor guy).

I'll try to get some updated pics soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 25, 2008)

Glad they are doing good. I love all your bunnies but Lucy is the one I want. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Dec 22, 2008)

My poor blog- I need to get some updated pics soon! 

Mr. Tumnus got an elf costume this year so I'll have to get him to pose for one of his famous Christmas pictures. 

Everyone here is doing great. I finished student teaching a few weeks ago so I should be able to be online more often from now on. Now I just have to find a job!

My house is an absolute zoo right now. Im bunnysitting two bunnies from school (I had the girl spayed for them last week and Im watching them over the holidays) and Im also bunnysitting Nigel and his new lady. Their mom went home to WA for the holidays. So I have 10 bunnies in my house- one in every room!

Add to that, for Mike's Christmas and Bday present we are getting him a golden retriever puppy. I know it will be so difficult having a puppy around the buns but we'll make it work somehow. Mike has been so great about my bunnies over the years so I owe it to him. 

Heres a video of our new little guy (ignore my cheesy smile- I thought Mike was taking a pic not a video lol):





updated pics of the buns*hopefully* to come soon!


----------



## Kamaor (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on finishing you student teaching and good luck on the job search. Wow 10 bunnies I don't know how you do it. Love the puppy as you know I'm partial to Golden's as well. My Maizy is 3 months old now and giving Kirby a run for his money. I ended up putting the puppy pen around the rabbits so they could run around without Maizy chasing them. Kirby knows how to sneak out and Maizy chases him. I swear he does it on purpose they go around the chair 6-7 times then he sits under the stool and he and Maizy bat at each other. When I hold him to cuddle Maizy gets right up on top of us and licks him and makes a mess of his fur. He does this snurt like noise sounds like a little piggy. He has done that when we've cuddled in the past so I think he likes her. 
Just watch the puppy with the bunnies they get so excited and don't realize those big paws can hurt and those puppy teeth are so darn sharp. I have battle scares myself. Let Biggie Max lead the way then size will be even for a few weeks LOL
Have a Merry Christmas and I can't wait to se Tunmus in his elf suit Way to cute I'm sure.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, Karen!

We are going to be extra cautious about letting him near the bunnies. We will try some supervised introductions when he is young so he gets used to their smell and having them around. Hopefully this will become part of training him while he's young. He is one of the calmest pups of his litter so were hoping this helps. Wish us luck!

Heres a few more pics:












I still havent taken my bunny pics for Christmas! I'll try to get to it soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 29, 2008)

*"I still havent taken my bunny pics for Christmas! I'll try to get to it soon!"*

*:disgust::dunno:huh:whatever:whistling:yeahthat::boohoo::nope:ssd::shame:shame:boxinghnoyoudidnt:anic::weee:*

*















*

*






*

*Susan

*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2008)

Oooh! I love Goldens. Here's to hoping it works out like this...






I'm also partial to bunnies... and I want pictures! 

I've only got half as many bunnies in my care right now and it's a handful (bunny sitting one)! But mind you... I have now realised why I neutered all my boys, LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

I am all for starting training from day one. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2009)

Aww Laura that is adorable! Im so hoping our boy turns out like that!

I didnt have a chance to get the Christmas pics yet, but here are some cute ones of the kids with the Christmas presents (blankets and pillows) Aunt Susan sent them. They love them!

Biggie eating in bed:






Sleeping on his pillow (and the ever so comfy metal crateKirsten let us borrow) :






Tumnus getting some alone time (finally) on his new bed:











Lucy deciding he'd had too much alone time:






Lucy checking out the blanket (anything new in the condo must meet her approval):






Basil's new blanket is in hisnew IKEA tent. If he didn't think he was a king before...






And last but not least our new puppy, Cooper, who also got his own pillow!






Thank you so much Susan, my spoiled furkids are just in love with their gifts!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2009)

Haley I'm so glad all you Babies like the Blankies and pillows. It was my pleasure to make them for the babies, Doggie included.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2009)

This Blog needs updated photos.! Haley!!!

Susan:blushan::coolness::nod:wave::disgust::nope::sunshine:inkbouce:onder::waiting::bunny18:rabbithop:juggle:brat::weee:anic:urpletongue


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2009)

I know! Ive been so busy taking puppy photos! I also just took in another rescue, Charlie, a severely neglected lionhead.

Everyone else is doing great. I'll try to take some more pics soon!


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanna see Charlie, please!

And your other bunnies, too!


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry I will try to get some pics soon! Im awful! 

Heres a video I made of Charie:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JqCDgtOpA4c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 25, 2009)

That Charlie video is tooooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the binkies!


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks! He's with my friend Rochelle now, who will foster him until he can find a home (or she may end up keeping him).Five is my limit now. Any more than that and I get too overwhelmed trying to keep up with them and the puppy.

Speaking of, I created a site for my furkids, mostly Cooper snce I post bunny photos here. My new site: http://cooperandfriends.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Ninchen (Mar 26, 2009)

He looks like a soft toy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2009)

Good God Haley, we need some updated pictures and stories about your Bunniess. *SOON*.

Susan :whistling:nope::waiting:


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2009)

I know, Im awful! I have been so insanely busy with a puppy and 5 bunnies!

Updates: 
All my bunnies are doing really well except Basil has developed arthritis in one of his hind legs. He is on pain meds and glucosomine/chondroitin daily. He is still as happy and loving as ever but it hurts to see him limp around. Our golden retriever, Cooper, who is 8 months old now, is in love with all the bunnies. He especially loves to snuggle with Max and Basil. I think he thinks he is a bunny since he was raised with them 

Pics coming soon!


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2009)

We have been having some great weather here so from time to time I take the bunnies out to play. Biggie Max isnt bonded with Max and Basil but they all seem to have fun outside together.

First, little Max, chillin in his tent:






Max and Basil explore:






Snuggle time!











Cooper, hanging with his favorite bunnies:
















I will try to get some updated pics of Tumnus and Lucy soon!


----------



## myheart (Jul 7, 2009)

It was worth the wait to see these photos!!! Loved them all!! I think Biggie Max needsbig squishiesand smoochers from me.... Send him on over so that he will be able to collect... :biggrin2:

Cooper is really getting big!!! Another year or so, and he should be all filled-out. 

Can't wait for Tumnus and Lucy photos.... Might have to have them visit also...

myheart


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Haley,

These pictures are so great! Thanks for sharing! I can't believe how big your puppy has gotten. OMG

The bunnies all look wonderful! Can't wait to see pictures of Tumnus and Lucy! My girls just love that little guy!

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay! Great to see how your guys are doing, Haley. 

Cooper is turning into one beautiful dog, and I love how he looks adoringly at 'his' bunnies in the photos . Those snuggle bunny pictures are wonderful - you know I love your babies!

Sorry to hear Basil is having problems . He does look good, though!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures Haley. 

Cooper is s cute. Gosh you are so lucky how well they all get along.

Look forward to seeing Mr Tumnus & Lucypictures.

Susan


----------



## missyscove (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it's time for an update on my favorite bunnies.

I wouldn't mind some golden/bunny pictures either. Your golden should work on getting his bunny slaves to massage him like our Missy does. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Vj5t1yUrj0Y&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2009)

That is so adorable! Thanks for sharing!

Cooper loves the bunnies, especially Max and Basil. Here are a few recent pics. 

Cooper (who just had a bath in this pic)trying to resist eating Basil's carrot:













I havent been on much because things have been really rough lately. I am substitute teaching full time (teaching life skills to 8th graders until Christmas) and then I will fill in for a social studies teacher when she goes on maternity leave after Christmas through April. On top of that, Biggie Max had a tooth root abscess this summer he had to have surgery for. Right after his surgery I noticed little Max sneezing and felt his upper jaw. Some pus came out into his mouth so I knew it was another abscess (many of you will remember he almost died from a tooth root abscess a few years ago and had to have all his front teeth removed). I have been treating it with Bicillin but there hasnt been much improvement so we are trying Zithromax now as well. Then, last night I was feeling Basil over (his arthritis is pretty bad now) and I felt a lump on his lower jaw (he has had one abscess years ago in his cheek). I looked and the tooth is almost black. Im positive its an abscess. I feel like Im drowning with all my bunnies being sick and I cant really afford surgeries for all of them (plus Basil is so old with so many problems). Im really praying the antibiotics will help Max and Basil. Luckily, Tumnus and Lucy have been doing well (knock on wood). 

On top of all that I have been in chargein two big rabbit rescues in my area. One where a bunch of rabbits were left in an abandoned house and we had to set traps and use nets to catch them (Kirst3buns and her daughter were a huge help with this). We caught all 8 of them but I just heard there are three more. Then, about a month ago my dad found 5 little white dwarfs at the local sportsman's club (aka gun range) that we had to catch. Luckily we were able to get them all by using live traps and Midwest Rabbit Rescue took them all in. It seems to never end!

Miss you all and hope you are doing well!

Love, Haley, Basil, Max, Biggie, Tumnus & Lucy (and Cooper)


----------



## missyscove (Nov 15, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> Cooper loves the bunnies, especially Max and Basil.


Cooper and I have similar taste. :dutch

It definitely sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now though; I understand why we haven't seen much of you around.
Thanks for the update!

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2009)

Haley I knew you were busy but not that busy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear from you, Haley. I'm sorry things are so bad and hectic for you right now. I will be keeping all your babies in my thoughts - why is it everything happens at once .

Great pics, though. Cooper is such a good looking boy, and I love how he gets on with the bunnies.

Take care

Jan


----------



## Kamaor (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorry your life is so crazy for you right now. Hopefully things will settle into a better routine for you soon. I'm so happy Cooper has fallen for your bunnies. Maizy just doesn't get it. My house looks like a gated community half the time a gate across the kitchen when the rabbits are running the living room or the gates that surround their condo to keep her out and give them an area to run around. The girls ignore her for the most part even when she is barking her fool head off at them. Kirby used to love to sneak around the gates and giver her a run through the house. then get under a chair and show her his boxing moves before making a beeline back behind the gate.


----------



## Haley (May 15, 2010)

Well, it has been 6 months since my last update (where does the time go?) so I thought I should say hello and post some pics of my kids.

This has been an insane year so far! We got a second puppy, Winston, who is 6 months nowand have been crazy busy with two dogs.We also adopted a girlfriend for Max and Basil. Her name is Hazel and she is wonderful. She bonded with them instantly and it's as if she were meant for us. 

Tumnus and Lucy are doing well and living in married bliss. Biggie Max is also doing great after having surgery for a tooth abscess last summer. Unfortunately, despite being insanely happy with their new lady, Max and Basil are both not well. Basil's arthritis has gotten very bad so that he can hardly move around. He mostly lays in one spot on his vet bed all day. Max has another tooth root abscess (this time on his upper jaw) that we are having surgery on Monday to remove. I am very nervous since he is 7 and I know the surgery is more risky because of his age. My poor babies are getting old and with that comes so many health problems 

Here are some updated pics of my crew, in case anyone was curious  

First, Cooper and Winston, going on an adventure:






Basil (left) with Hazel:











The trio.. Max, Basil, Hazel:
















Miss you all and hope to be on more this summer!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2010)

ray:He is a tough guy. 

I want all of your crew.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2010)

Best wishes for Max, Basil, and Biggie Max. Hazel is so sweet with her boys. That trio warms my heart. So do the puppies!


----------



## Haley (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I know he is a strong little man so Im hoping that will pull him through. I have been putting off the surgery for about 8 months, trying Bicillin alone and then Bicillin with Zithromax for 6 weeks. The abscess shrank for a while but it is back and has grown quickly into his nose area. 

PS. Hazel reminds me a lot of Apple. She is that pretty orange color


----------



## missyscove (May 15, 2010)

I was just thinking about you earlier today! 
I've always loved your crew. Thanks for the update.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2010)

With all the sadness here lately, I am so pleased that you have brought a smile with your update .

Hazel looks as though she was meant to be with your boys, those pics are adorable. And your dogs are gorgeous. I'm glad Cooper has a friend to drive you crazy 

I will be keeping Max in my thoughts for Monday, and praying everything goes well. I love your babies, especially Max and Basil, and Im so happy that they have you as their slave :hug:

Jan


----------



## Haley (May 17, 2010)

Thanks missyscove. I think about you often and how he both have awesome golden retrievers who love our rabbits. How are your two doing? Are you able to have them with you at school yet?

Jan, Im glad I could bring a smile during sad times for the forum. I always think of Pernod and Perry and how much they, like Pebbles, often felt like one of my own. 

Thanks for keeping Max in your thoughts and prayers. The little man has been through so much. I just hope he can handle the surgery tomorrow; the abscess is pretty big and he isn't getting any younger. We can use all the prayers we can get


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2010)

I'm down to just one golden (we put our Shadow to sleep last summer) but the two buns are doing great. I don't have them here with me at school, but honestly I don't think I will. I am moving to an apartment next year so I could theoretically take them in, but the whole process of moving them across the country and the thought of what to do with them over breaks worries me, not to mention that I think my mom would really miss them! Instead I fill my animal hole in with lots and lots of livestock as well as socializing research animals up at the vet school. You can see some of that in my blog, though I don't update it very often - it feels weird updating on just me and not on the buns.

I'll keep Max in my prayers tomorrow!


----------



## Haley (May 17, 2010)

Long day and Im very drained emotionally and physically but just wanted update on Max. He had surgery this morning to remove the abscess on his upper jaw. The Dr. removed two tooth shards, abscess and some nose bone that had started to decay with the abscess. He looks pretty bad right now- they went in through his nose so he is shaved and stitched up and having trouble breathing. But I think he is going to be ok. Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayers. 
Max is a strong little man and so brave. This is his 3rd dental surgery


----------



## Pipp (May 17, 2010)

That sounds very promising! Is he getting Metacam to help with the pain and swelling? 

He's such a trooper! He's a major forum success story and we want to keep it that way! 


sas ray: :goodluck et:


----------



## Haley (May 17, 2010)

Yup, he's on Metacam and we're continuing with Bicillin for another month or so. 

Max sure is a tough little guy. I dont know how he stays so strong. Having Basil by his side through it all sure helps. Bunnies are so fragile sometimes, but also so very brave and resilient.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2010)

*Haley wrote: *


> PS. Hazel reminds me a lot of Apple. She is that pretty orange color



Ah so she is perfect than!

Glad he came through that. He is a tough bunny, with so much to live for.


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Max came through alright
and glad to have you back!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2010)

Oh bless his heart - that sounds like a big operation. I'm so pleased he's through the worst of it, and that Basil (and you) are by his side.

Nose rubs (gentle ones) to all your furries!

Jan


----------

